# Here to help



## groovygarden

Hiya,

I'm building a new website, and I want to have our organisations motto, "here to help" written on the site in several different languages. The office is in quite a multi-cultural area, and it would be nice to reflect that.

If anyone can help I'd be very grateful

Many thanks


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi
Heenja baryae komak


Urdu
Yaha Madat kaylye.
I am not sure if my undu is that good.


----------



## Mutichou

In French: _Ici pour aider_.
In Spanish: _Aquí para ayudar_.
In German: _Hier, um zu helfen_, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Not a literal translation, but it gives the idea in the most usual way: _*"Yardımcı olmak için varız."*_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Arabic : هُنا    لمساعدتك   ( huna limusa'adatika )


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: Suntem aici ca să (vă) ajutăm. (lit. We are here to help (you).)


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish*: Täältä apua.
Literal translation: Help from here.
Of course, there are several possibilities to translate your message, but I tried to find the most concise one.


----------



## panjabigator

roh3x2n said:


> Farsi
> Heenja baryae komak
> 
> 
> Urdu
> Yaha Madat kaylye.
> I am not sure if my undu is that good.



Close.


Urdu:
/yahaa.n madad karne ke liye/

Hindi
/yahaa.n sahaaytaa karne ke liye/
(The more Hindi word for help is /sahaaytaa/ but everyone says /madad/.
Panjabi:
/ithhe madad karan lai/


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:
Qui per aiutare.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:
Aqui para ajudar.

or, perhaps better:
Estamos aqui para ajudar.


----------



## Henryk

Mutichou said:


> In German: _Hier, um zu helfen_, but I'm not sure. You're right


----------



## elroy

J.F. de TROYES said:


> In Arabic : هُنا لمساعدتك ( huna limusa'adatika )


 Better: هنا للمساعدة or هنا لنساعد

Or, more idiomatically: نحن موجودون لكي نساعد


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

My shot at Greek:

ειμάστε εδώ να βοηθάμε

eemaste etho na voeethame


----------



## ameifree

我們在這裡來幫忙你 (chinese ) = here to help


----------



## gao_yixing

ameifree said:


> 我們在這裡來幫忙你 (chinese ) = here to help


 
I'm afraid it's not the best translation.
What does "here to help" mean exactly? You can get help from us here or you can help us here.


Regards,
Anthony


----------



## badgrammar

Chazzwozzer said:


> Not a literal translation, but it gives the idea in the most usual way: _*"Yard?mc? olmak için var?z."*_



Hi Chazz, 

If I said "Yardimci için burdayim", would that make any sense?


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Tu możesz uzyskać pomoc._

It's not a literal translation, but it conveys the same point.


Tom


----------



## linguist786

roh3x2n said:


> Urdu
> Yaha Madat kaylye.
> I am not sure if my undu is that good.





panjabigator said:


> Close.
> 
> Urdu:
> /yahaa.n madad karne ke liye/
> 
> Hindi
> /yahaa.n sahaaytaa karne ke liye/
> (The more Hindi word for help is /sahaaytaa/ but everyone says /madad/.


I disagree with both of you .

The idea here is that "(We are) here to help (you)". The Urdu sentence you've given doesn't have that idea. The way you've given it, panjabigator, would work in a sentence like "yahaaN madad karne ke liye, aapki ummar biis saal se ziyaadaa honi chaahiye". Your sentence sounds incomplete - a bit like "In order to help here.." (You ask yourself "Yes?.. Carry on..!"). 

And one other thing - even the "strict" Hindi word is /sahaaytaa/, most people would use /madad/. Why not just use the word that most people are familiar with? The average "un-educated" Indian probably hasn't come across the word /sahaytaa/, whereas /madad/ is very common and is understood everywhere. Please don't get me wrong, my wish isn't to criticise you. I'd just like to point out that it's no use being "overly formal" in a case like this. Please feel free to criticise me too 

Taking all this into account, this is my suggestion:

*Urdu:*

*آپ كى مدد کے لئے ہم يہاں موجود ہيں*
_(Aapki madad ke liye ham yahaaN maujuud haiN)_
(lit. "For your help, we are present here")

*Hindi:*

आपकी मदद के लिए हम यहाँ मौजूद हैं
_(Aapki madad ke liye ham yahaaN maujuud haiN)_
(lit. "For your help, we are present here")

Following the same pattern, the Gujarati would be:

*Gujarati:*

તમારી મદદ માટે અમે આટલે જ છીએ
_(tamaarii madad maate ame aatlej Chie)_
(lit. "For your help, we are just here")


----------



## panjabigator

I agree with your translation.  I agree that the translations I supplied were incomplete, because I interpreted it differently.  I saw the statement I supplied as something you'd see on a billboard, where the rest would be implied.  Additionally, I only supplied the exact translation.

In any event, I disagree a bit about the knowledge of Shuddh words.  Initially I used to think that these words are not needed, however educated Hindi speakers do in fact use these words.  Maybe not in an active sense, i.e. daily usage, but at least for functioning on a day to day level.  Point being you cannot pick up a newspaper in Hindi and expect to get anywhere without having a vocabulary base, so that's why I supplied it.  As artificial as it might seem to us NRIs who would 130% of the time say /madad/...

So I do disagree about the average everyday Indian not seeing the word.


----------



## ameifree

gao_yixing said:


> I'm afraid it's not the best translation.
> What does "here to help" mean exactly? You can get help from us here or you can help us here.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Anthony


 
hi

yes , I think you have reason
when I translated this sentence , I also had a little doubt
Maybe you also can write down your best translation
I am willing to learn

best regards,

ameifree


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I agree with your translation. I agree that the translations I supplied were incomplete, because I interpreted it differently. I saw the statement I supplied as something you'd see on a billboard, where the rest would be implied. Additionally, I only supplied the exact translation.
> 
> In any event, I disagree a bit about the knowledge of Shuddh words. Initially I used to think that these words are not needed, however educated Hindi speakers do in fact use these words. Maybe not in an active sense, i.e. daily usage, but at least for functioning on a day to day level. Point being you cannot pick up a newspaper in Hindi and expect to get anywhere without having a vocabulary base, so that's why I supplied it. As artificial as it might seem to us NRIs who would 130% of the time say /madad/...
> 
> So I do disagree about the average everyday Indian not seeing the word.


I'm starting to see where you're coming from. You've got a good point


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Hi Chazz,
> 
> If I said "Yardimci için burdayim", would that make any sense?


*Yardımcı için buradayım.*
*I'm here for the helper.*


----------



## roh3x2n

linguist786 said:


> *Urdu:*
> 
> *آپ كى مدد کے لئے ہم يہاں موجود ہيں*
> _(Aapki madad ke liye ham yahaaN maujuud haiN)_
> (lit. "For your help, we are present here")
> 
> *Hindi:*
> 
> आपकी मदद के लिए हम यहाँ मौजूद हैं
> _(Aapki madad ke liye ham yahaaN maujuud haiN)_
> (lit. "For your help, we are present here")
> 
> Following the same pattern, the Gujarati would be:


Every time close, but not close enough.
Would it be right to say ?

aapki madad ke liye ham yahaan hai.


----------



## badgrammar

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Yard?mc? için buraday?m.*
> *I'm here for the helper.*



Allah allah! Asla Türkçe konüsamacagim!


----------



## groovygarden

Wow!!! Thanks everyone. This is really useful! As always, I am in awe of everyone's language skills.

Thanks again


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

(I am) Here to help - (naan) dito (ako) para tumulong


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: ovde/tu smo da pomognemo!


----------



## Maja

Thomas1 said:


> Polish:
> _Tu *możesz* uzyskać pomoc._
> 
> It's not a literal translation, but it conveys the same point.
> 
> 
> Tom


Just a quick question: is this singular form in Polish? 
In Serbian we have similar "možeš", but it is 2.p.sg. and "možete" 2.p.pl. and hence formal.


----------



## Jeedade

Dutch: hier om te helpen


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Allah allah! Asla Türkçe konüsamacagim!


İşte; Türkçe konuşuyorsun! 

Sadece biraz pratiğe ihtiyacın var.


----------



## badgrammar

Chazzwozzer said:


> ??te; Türkçe konu?uyorsun!
> 
> Sadece biraz prati?e ihtiyac?n var.




Prati?e lazim yaw!


----------



## linguist786

roh3x2n said:


> Every time close, but not close enough.
> Would it be right to say ?
> 
> aapki madad ke liye ham yahaan hai.


Yes, you can leave the "maujuud" out, but I prefer it


----------



## gao_yixing

ameifree said:


> hi
> 
> yes , I think you have reason
> when I translated this sentence , I also had a little doubt
> Maybe you also can write down your best translation
> I am willing to learn
> 
> best regards,
> 
> ameifree


 
Hi
I think maybe we shouldn't translate it literally because it will make it long and tedious.
I still hasn't understood what "here to help" exactly means.
If it means you can help the website here, we can translate it into "帮助我们", if it means you have some problems and want some help here, I think "帮助" is ok.

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## sapphira

gao_yixing said:


> I'm afraid it's not the best translation.
> What does "here to help" mean exactly? You can get help from us here or you can help us here.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Anthony


 
Well, I think it means you can click here and get help. So.... what about "按此获得帮助"(click here & get help)？or just "帮助"(help)？


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> Polish:
> _Tu możesz uzyskać pomoc._
> 
> It's not a literal translation, but it conveys the same point.
> 
> 
> Tom



Maja, :
verb móc:
ja mogę
*ty możesz*
on/ona/ono może
my możemy
wy możecie
oni mogą

Tom, I wouldn't say "Tu możesz uzyskać pomoc" (here/there you can gain help), because in my opinion it doesn't  convey enough context, that it's "we", who are very helpful. That you could say, eg. pointing a homeless to a shelter and saying that.

I would create some construct like:
_U nas uzyskasz pomoc_ (By us you will receive help)

or even shorter
_Jesteśmy by pomagać_ (We are to help), but as I asked my colleagues it sounds very pompous
or more direct:
_Jesteśmy by Ci pomóc_ (W are to help you), I dislike the word jesteśmy here, but cannot think of any other form. Maybe Thomas would think of something better.

Regards
Michał


----------



## Pando

*Swedish: *Här för att hjälpa.



Ilmo said:


> *Finnish*: Täältä apua.
> Literal translation: Help from here.
> Of course, there are several possibilities to translate your message, but I tried to find the most concise one.


I don't disagree with your translation, but wouldn't _Täällä auttamassa_ be more accurate?


----------



## JasonPK

gao_yixing said:


> Hi
> I think maybe we shouldn't translate it literally because it will make it long and tedious.
> I still hasn't understood what "here to help" exactly means.
> If it means you can help the website here, we can translate it into "帮助我们", if it means you have some problems and want some help here, I think "帮助" is ok.
> 
> Regards,
> Anthony


 
I think "here to help" means this organization is always ready for helping others. 
So if we tranlate it literally, it'll be "我们在这里帮助你" .Long and somewhat weird when reading.
I think "时刻帮助你" or "随时帮助你" will be much better and it sounds like a motto.


----------



## sapphira

JasonPK said:


> I think "here to help" means this organization is always ready for helping others.
> So if we tranlate it literally, it'll be "我们在这里帮助你" .Long and somewhat weird when reading.
> I think "时刻帮助你" or "随时帮助你" will be much better and it sounds like a motto.


 
Well, I just doubt that everybody feels like clicking a _moto _(both of the above phrases mean "helping you all the time"), & still think "按此获得帮助"(click here & get help) would be better as form and direction are concerned.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Kumukmikanim --> Persian, "WE WILL HELP"
------------------------------------------


----------



## Abbassupreme

roh3x2n said:


> Farsi
> Heenja baryae komak


 
What's with the "h"? That "h" shouldn't be there at all. Is that Tehrani Persian?
Bienvenidos' translation is pretty good, but I think he's saying it in Afghan Persian.  At least literally.

I think the best translation for "here to help" in Persian would be:
"Injaa hastim keh shomaa raa komak konim." = "We're here to help you."

Oh, and I think the way to say it in Spanish would be "Aqui para ayudar Usted." = "Here to help you." (with an accent on the "i" in aqui) My Spanish is still rusty, so there's probably a better translation than that.


----------



## divinelight

badgrammar said:


> Hi Chazz,
> 
> If I said "Yardimci için burdayim", would that make any sense?


 
You can say "Yardım için burdayım". That would make perfect sense!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Abbassupreme said:


> What's with the "h"? That "h" shouldn't be there at all. Is that Tehrani Persian?
> Bienvenidos' translation is pretty good, but I think he's saying it in Afghan Persian.  At least literally.
> 
> I think the best translation for "here to help" in Persian would be:
> "Injaa hastim keh shomaa raa komak konim." = "We're here to help you."
> 
> Oh, and I think the way to say it in Spanish would be "Aqui para ayudar Usted." = "Here to help you." (with an accent on the "i" in aqui) My Spanish is still rusty, so there's probably a better translation than that.



Hello,

  Your Persian is *very *impressive. That is the literal translation (Afghan Persian is a little different, as far as the "keh" goes); I'm not sure if she/he will be able to fit it so I was looking for an easy shortcut, hehe  

Roh's translation is fine for this context; it's just like the English "HERE TO HELP" which itself is not a grammatically correct phrase.

As far as Spanish, it would be *a usted*; *Aquí para ayudar a usted. *But the literal translation sounds too literal/a bit forced to me, as not all languages have this snappy catch phrase that English has. 

Great Persian, by the way! Let me know if you ever need any help.


----------



## elroy

Bienvenidos said:


> As far as Spanish, it would be *a usted*; *Aquí para ayudar a usted. *But the literal translation sounds too literal/a bit forced to me, as not all languages have this snappy catch phrase that English has.


 Not to mention the fact that the English original does not contain the word "you."

Also, I think you would need to say "aquí para ayudar*le*/ayudar*lo* a usted."


----------



## Abbassupreme

That's actually exactly what I was contemplating.  In retrospect, I think "Aqui para ayudarle a Usted."


----------



## Abbassupreme

I just thought of another way to say it.  Even though it's not a literal translation, it essentially means the same thing:
"Dar khedmat e shomaa" or
"Dar khedmat e shomaa hastim." or
"Dar khedmatetun hastim" or
"Dar khedmatetunim"
The first one essentially means "at your service" and the other ones are different ways of saying "we're at your service," with some being more colloquial than the others.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi (more colloqually) : Madad, yahan par!

*
 Main aapkey sahyta mein/key liye haazir hoon
(Lit: I am there to help you out)

In Malayalam :
 Tuh.ng.alu.Day sahay.atinu njan eve.ee.Day un.Du!


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian:*
Here to help -> Šeit, lai palīdzētu 
We are *here to help* you -> Mēs esam *šeit, lai palīdzētu* jums (pl)


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Maja, :
> verb móc:
> ja mogę
> *ty możesz*
> on/ona/ono może
> my możemy
> wy możecie
> oni mogą
> 
> Tom, I wouldn't say "Tu możesz uzyskać pomoc" (here/there you can gain help), because in my opinion it doesn't convey enough context, that it's "we", who are very helpful. That you could say, eg. pointing a homeless to a shelter and saying that.
> 
> I would create some construct like:
> _U nas uzyskasz pomoc_ (By us you will receive help)
> 
> or even shorter
> _Jesteśmy by pomagać_ (We are to help), but as I asked my colleagues it sounds very pompous
> or more direct:
> _Jesteśmy by Ci pomóc_ (W are to help you), I dislike the word jesteśmy here, but cannot think of any other form. Maybe Thomas would think of something better.
> 
> Regards
> Michał


I guess we have to agree to disagreee. I don't see anything wrong with my proposal nor with yours. They are both fine. Yours is more along the lines: _You'll gain help from us. _A shorter version of mine could be: _Tu uzyskasz pomoc._ (Here you'll get help).


Maja said:


> Just a quick question: is this singular form in Polish?
> In Serbian we have similar "možeš", but it is 2.p.sg. and "možete" 2.p.pl. and hence formal.


Yes, as Michał has already pointed out it's the second person singular. We don't use second person plural as most of our Slavic fellows since it brings about connotations which are converse to the aimed ones (such usage conjures up the former totalitarian political system which was subverted almost two decades ago).

Tom


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic

(Tha sinn) an-seo gad chuideachadh
(we are) here to help

(I included "we are" to give the full version of the shortened expression)


----------



## chriskardos

Hungarian:
i came to help - azért jöttem hogy segítsek
i'm here to help - azért vagyok itt hogy segítsek
here to help makes no sense in Hungarian.


----------

